# lcd tv bought in the UK, will it work properly in Ireland?



## mosstown (25 Nov 2008)

Hi, have read a few threads on this but seems to be no direct answer.
If I buy a new LCD TV in the UK, does anyone know if it will work properly when we move over to Ireland ?  or should we wait and buy a new one when we move over ?
Thanks in advance.
Mosstown.


----------



## chrisboy (25 Nov 2008)

it'll work


----------



## Technologist (25 Nov 2008)

For conventional TV, make sure it has VHF as well as UHF. Some UK sets are UHF only. 

For DTT (aka 'FreeView') it's likely that its a UK-only MPEG2 set and that will not work on the new Irish DTT system which will use MPEG4.

There should be no problem using it for games, satellite or digital cable here.


----------



## mosstown (25 Nov 2008)

thanks for your helpful replies.  we will be having sky installed anyway as i dont think the kids could live without Hannah Montanah (spelling), Zack and Cody and the rest of the American shows.  The kids first question about moving to Ireland was "will we have sky in ireland?" and when i said yes, they replied, ok we will go so ! , easily pleased for now !


----------

